# Smoked Salmon



## Dutch (Nov 14, 2005)

Today I was planning on doing my Mahogany Pork Loin but the Bride decided that since Walmart had their salmon on sale we would have salmon for supper. So I ended up doing three fillets.

On the the first fillet, I used some Hi Mountain Salmon seasoning that I received as a sample from my last Hi Mountain order.  It tastes like lemon pepper with dill added to the mix-not too bad but I should have made some kind of a mop to go with it as it ended up just a tad try.

The last two fillets I sprinkled with a rub of 1/2 cup turbinado sugar, 1/4 cup kosher salt and 1/8 cup of fresh ground pepper.  Everything was dumped into a plastic zip top bag and thoroughly mixed. The rub was then sprinkled liberally over the salmon.  The mop I used for this salmon was 1/2 pure maple syrup, 1/4 cup low sodium soy sauce and 1/4 cup butter. I put the mop ingredients in a microwave proof bowl and microwaved everything for two minutes.  The mop was then poured into a clean spray bottle and the salmon with the turbinado rub was sprayed every 40-45 minutes.

The GOSM was set to 240 degrees and the salmon was pulled when the internal temp. was 165 degrees and the salmon flaked with a fork.  All three salmon fillets where smoked over hickory chunks.


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 14, 2005)

So Earl, how was the end result?  Tastee?

1/4 cup Kosher Salt sounds a little high for 3 fillets, maybe it's just me.  I also do the Maple Syrup, Soy and Butter with Salmon..........good stuff, but Man does it gunk up my vaporizer panels on my Stainless Grill!!!  I haven't done Salmon on my Smoker, yet.  I need to break down and get a smaller gas Smoker for stuff like that and weekends I don't feel like breakin' out Ol' Backdraft.

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeff, I only used about a 1/4 cup of rub on two fillets.  I have the rest of the rub in a 6 oz shaker bottle.  I was going to do equal part salt and sugar but thought better of it and reduced the salt by half.  The salt that I use is kosher salt (long flat grains) so I don't think that there is near the salt by weight than if I used regular table salt.  One of these days while I'm off, I'll have to break out the electronic scale and weight a 1/4 cup of each and see what the difference is.

_This post is updated on 11/16/05.

Equipment used for measuring:
1/4 cup plastic measuring cup
electronic scale
6 in. metal pastry scrapper

Mediums measured: 
Kosher salt and regular table salt

Method of measuring:
Measuring cup was over filled with salt and was scrapped level using the pastry scrapper. The measuring cup was then emptied into the center of the scale tray.

Results:
1/4 cup of Kosher salt weighs 2 1/4 ounces.
1/4 cup of table salt weighs 2 7/8 ounces. _


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 18, 2005)

I, too, use Kosher Salt with ALL my rubs.  I prefer it over Sea or Table Salt.

Jeff


----------

